# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  need

## coolguyskumar

just need ur prayer

----------


## 143_pari

ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
NEED PRAY FROM EVERY ONE 
PLEASE PRAY FOR ME

----------


## Tanha

Hmm...

InshALLAH.. I'll
But plz.. 

Remember me in ur PRAYERZ..!!

----------


## Kainaat

Inshallah Allah (swt) will help u  :Smile:

----------


## Tanha

yupz INSHALLAH..

ThankoOz MISS..  :Smile:

----------


## coolguyskumar

thanx u i will 4 all of us

----------


## desi_92

need prayerz too  :Frown:  .... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## coolguyskumar

i pray 4 u

----------

